# Perch Lures



## rla442

With the new laws on importing the emerald shiners from another state into Ohio it looks like the availability of the shiners may be limited this season. Does anyone use artificial bait to target perch and catch any in large numbers during the summer months? Would you use the same type of lure like you would when your ice fishing? I can't see why jigging a Vibe or a Swedish Pimple wouldn't boat you some perch.

What would you recommend this year if the shiners get priced out of hand or become non available?


----------



## WarEagle

Great question. I am not sure why some of the same tactics used for Crappie might not work also. But I have no idea. I have been using a spreader and minnows for 30 years. I'll definitely be keeping an eye on this thread. 

WAR


----------



## misfit

jigging spoons should work.i like hopkins ot buckshot rattlespoons.if you can manage to get the first fish,you'll have an added attraction and get more action by adding a perch eye or piece of belly meat.perch eyes have been a day saver more than once,when the bait ran out.


----------



## peple of the perch

I would think a small jigging spoon. Also give drop shotting a try with some fine plastics.


----------



## chaunc

I've used a plastic named Fin-s fish from a company named Lunker City Lures with great success. It imitates an emerald shiner, size and color. They work on a plain hook, jighead, or tipped with a very small piece of worm. I'm also going to try a new spoon. It's a 3/16 oz spoon my sponser makes. You can get the plastic from www.lunkercity.com and the spoon from www.microspoons.com. I may even combine them.


----------



## Big Joshy

when fish are agressive you can catch plenty on small vib-es. I would suggest tipping a buckshot spoon with either a peice of gulp, or some pre packaged shiners. use a stinger hook under the spoon. Also something that we have tried if you have a very slow drift use spoons or vibe-s and dont anchor. you cover water and find agressive perch. You also can whack some eyes doing this. Also if the fish you are catching are spitting up half digested gobys like they sometimes do. You can use the goby goo as bait and they eat it up. Steelhauler tried this a while back with good results.


----------



## fishingguy

When my dad first showed me how to perch fish, we used spreaders with one minnow and one worm. You would catch more on the minnow but the worm caught the bigger ones it seemed. And if the perch stole your minny it would probably bite the worm. We also used perch eyes and belly strips when we ran out of bait. Used about a 1 inch long hunk of worm threaded on the hook, run it up past the hook eye so it stays on a little better.


----------



## fishhunter775

Perch Jerkers you should take a look at www.olepetestackle.com he has some perch spoons that work great for boating a ticket of nice fat Perch.


----------



## BrianSipe17

Try crappie jigs tipped with a PowerBait crappie nibble


----------

